# Best cat foods for hedgie



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

I am just about to purchase my little hedgie Soon and i need to know what is the most recommended type of cat food based on nutrition and deliciousness. If you know a great cat food that you yourself have fed to your own hedgehog i would like to know! I know there are many lists of cat food on the forum but i need to know what YOU recommend. 
Thanks!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Every food that is on Reaper's list is recommended. Right now, I'm using Wellness Healthy weight, and Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck. Many use Frommes, or CSCLS, or Solid Gold as well. It really also depends on what brands you can easily buy. 

And it's best to mix at least 2 different kinds of cat food mix.


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok! I am going to go to the pet store soon so i will try to find some of those brands. What 2 foods for mixes do you recommend? :?:


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

A mix of three is recommended. Wellness Indoor Health, Chicken soup lite or senior, Blue Spa Select weight control, Natural balance green pea and duck, Castor and Pollux Ultramix Indoor, Solid Gold katz-n-flocken. Those are what I feed along with Spike's Delight Premium.


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

Woah man! I am getting a hedgehog on saturday so I don't want to go out and buy 5 bags of food. I want to know 3 exact ones that you like to mix together or one that you would give to him without mixing.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

>.< ALL of those are recommended by Reaper. Just go out and pick ANY 3 of that list, and your hedgie will be living on GREAT food.

Also, when you get your hedgie, they SHOULD continue to eat what they are already eating for at least a week or two(unless it's very bad and potentially toxic food), and make the slow transition. You also want to introduce one food at a time. So either way, you won't be adding them all at once.


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, good info. Thanks.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

I might add here also that some stores (though this doesn't include the big chains like petco and petsmart to my knowledge) do offer samples of certain foods... I know our local holistic/healthy pet food stores do.

Also, if you buy food from Petco, I'm pretty certain you can return it (even opened) within 30 days for a refund if your hedgie doesn't like it.


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

I feed Wellness, Blue Spa and Chix Soup for the Cat Lover's soul. All light or healthy weight formulas. Mine seems to like the Wellness the best.


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

If you don't want to go too crazy, you can always just buy like 1 or 2 of the foods from the list for now, and then slowly add more to the mix as time goes on. You should introduce new foods slowly anyways (to make sure you don't upset the little hedgie's tummy, and so in the unlikely event of an adverse reaction you will know which food caused it). 

That should give you some time to recover from the initial cost, and once he's doing good on those 2 new foods and you have some extra cash, you can go out and buy another new food from the list to add. You can keep doing this until you have the mix you want. And since you will run most likely out of the food in intervals since they were bought at different times, you will only have to buy replacement bags one at a time.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Which foods you pick is up to you. My current mix includes Innova Light, Innova Senior, Fromm Mature Gold, Pet Promise & By Nature Organics (I have used Newman's own Organics too).


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you guys! I think I am going to buy some wellness first and then buy some more as I move along. It is going to me the best!


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

I just picked up my bag of wellness cat food.  I will make sure to keep feeding sonic what he ate at the breeders until i can switch him over. Eventually i will mix some foods for him too!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I fed my boy Wellness Indoor to start out and then added Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck. He loves both equally. I tried Chicken Soup Lite and he did not like it at all.


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

Herisson said:


> I fed my boy Wellness Indoor to start out and then added Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck. He loves both equally. I tried Chicken Soup Lite and he did not like it at all.


 Yes, i got the indoor formula too! I think it will go over well since so many people talk about feeding it to their hedgies.


----------



## Jen (Dec 9, 2008)

Does anyone know the difference between Wellness Indoor and Blue Spa Select's Healthy Weight? They both have the same first two ingredients, and I'm trying to incorporate more into a mix--right now I have Blue Spa + Natural Balance's Green pea--so I'm not sure as to what the difference would be in feeding two similar cat foods in the same mix.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Herisson said:


> I fed my boy Wellness Indoor to start out and then added Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck. He loves both equally. I tried Chicken Soup Lite and he did not like it at all.


Yeah, Lily's eating both Wellness Indoor and Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, she likes them both. She didn't like Chicken Soup either, lol. I'm hoping she'll like Solid Gold, I have that to add after she gets used to the Natural Balance.


----------

